

Why “Airbnb for event venues” websites all die/ venue marketplaces' fatal flaws - kevinbracken
https://www.dropbox.com/s/vu0wnfrdbka2hrl/Speakeasy%20post%20mortem.pdf?dl=0

======
kevinbracken
Background: this is a deck I made to explain to our investors why we killed
Speakeasy, our event venue marketplace product. Now that our most recent
product was acquired (Gymsurfing -> ClassPass) I am cleaning out our old
assets and found this deck to share with HN

~~~
detaro
Just a warning, dropbox blocks access to often requested files. And HN has a
tendency to create a lot of requests... So be prepared to provide a mirror

------
bazizbaziz
What sort of things did you guys try to convince people not cut you out? It
seems that the marketplace needs very compelling value-add (aside from
discovery) in order to get people to not cut it out after discovery. Trying to
be the marketplace for existing venues seems quite challenging as most have
already figured out their their infrastructure (payment processing, customer
support, insurance, reporting, etc).

